# Solved: IdeChnDr.sys is causing reboot



## woofdah (Aug 1, 2005)

Whenever I try to do a virus scan or defrag, my computer reboots. I get the following message from the MS website when I come back up:

Problem caused by Intel Storage Driver (IdeChnDr.sys)

The problem was caused by Intel Storage Driver (IdeChnDr.sys). Intel Storage Driver (IdeChnDr.sys) was created by Intel Corporation. This product is no longer supported by the manufacturer.

Recommendation

For more information about Intel Storage Driver (IdeChnDr.sys), go online to the Intel Corporation website:

Intel Corporation

If you are unable to fix this problem and continue to receive errors, you can also remove Intel Storage Driver (IdeChnDr.sys).

I have searched other posts with similar problem but can't seem to find the right combination to fix.

I have most recent version of the Intel Accelerator. Everything else on the machine is working fine. 

845 chipset
82801 BA I/O Controller

I really don't need a new machine, but being unable to defrag or run an anti-virus is really becoming a downer.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

This problem can also be caused by a bad sector(s) on the hard drive. Hence the scan or defrag trigger it.

Download the hard drive makers diagnostics and check the drive, you may be able to map out the bad sectors, but if there are bad sectors I would be looking for a new drive.


----------



## woofdah (Aug 1, 2005)

I downloaded and tried the hd utility and it found errors. I then downloaded the bootable version and ran that, it found the errors, fixed them and my defrag went through without a hitch. I am running a virus scan, but since the defrag went through I am very hopeful we have fixed the problem. Thanks.


----------



## woofdah (Aug 1, 2005)

The anti virus went through just fine. Thanks for your help. You can consider this one solved.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

But if the errors were bad sectors, consider replacing the HDD, or at the very least have very regular backups.


----------

